# Water dish/Water



## Mom2Mitzi (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been thinking about this question for some time and wondering if anyone has an answer for me? I have read that we shouldn't feed our babies out of plastic bowls. I use small glass goblets for Mitzi that used to be my great-grandmother's. I never let the kids use them when they were small, but nothing is too good for our Mitzi!  I have also read that we should give our babies bottled water, which I do. But, the water comes in plastic bottles. Is this OK? What would be the difference of water in a plastic bottle vs them drinking out of a plastic bowl? I have no intention of feeding Mitzi out of plastic bowls, I just hope the water I am buying for her isn't hurting her???? Anyone have any comments on this? Thank you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo's food and water are in stainless steel bowls.
I also use bottle water, any kind as long as it's not TAP water (just my preference ) Although they say New York has one of the best tasting water :biggrin: 
I don't think there is anything wrong with plastic bottles :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I know the person who takes water samples in my area (and one of her sampling stations was her own tap, in my neighborhood) so I know our tap water is good. In Canada there are no regulations on bottled water, (last I heard ). So there are no standards really, so how do we judge the quality of it?

I am not sold on bottled water but do buy it sometimes. And is there a shelf life ? those emails that go around about not leaving bottled water in hot cars, it breaks down the plastic, don't put a bottle in the freezer...etc. I also wonder how the water coolers are disinfected. So I am a bit confused on bottled water.

The US EPA might have good information on bottled water standards.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Tap water in plastic bowls here! LOL! And they are doing just great!

My human kids drink tap water out of plastic cups, and I do it myself for the past 40 years now, lol.

I'm not belittling your concern--these babies ARE much smaller than we are and DO need extra care. I just think that if it's ok for us, it's ok for them. I know our tap is healthy and I'm not so concerned about plastic leeching.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Mom2Mitzi @ May 30 2009, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783051


> I have been thinking about this question for some time and wondering if anyone has an answer for me? I have read that we shouldn't feed our babies out of plastic bowls. I use small glass goblets for Mitzi that used to be my great-grandmother's. I never let the kids use them when they were small, but nothing is too good for our Mitzi!  I have also read that we should give our babies bottled water, which I do. But, the water comes in plastic bottles. Is this OK? What would be the difference of water in a plastic bottle vs them drinking out of a plastic bowl? I have no intention of feeding Mitzi out of plastic bowls, I just hope the water I am buying for her isn't hurting her???? Anyone have any comments on this? Thank you.[/B]



I think the issue with plastic doggie bowls is that plastic can harbor bacteria. I am not sure if it is ok if you put it through the dishwasher. I use glass for Sassy and I put it in the dishwasher after each meal. Actually Sassy has about 10 bowls that I use for water and food. I change them daily and always have clean ones available. As for the bottled water I think some people use it because of the minerals in their tap water. Where we live we have great water and Sassy drinks from the tap as we do. However, I do use bottled water for her when we travel. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

For health safety, plastic should be BPA-free. If you look on the bottom of the plastic item, you will see a little triangular symbol with a number in it. 

Here's a link about what those symbols mean:

http://trusted.md/blog/vreni_gurd/2007/03/...c_water_bottles

Some random info about this subject.

Municipal tap water usually contains fluoride and chlorine, no matter how good or bad it tastes. 

Rubbermaid is supposed to come out with safe plastic containers. I've used glass storage containers for years. A little inconvenient, but oh well.

Well water can be an unknown factor regarding purity unless it is tested. I became very ill a few years back from drinking what I thought was pure well water while living in a rural, pristine mountain area. Since then I've had to do a lot of research on water. 

Brita and Pur filters do not remove fluoride. Reverse Osmosis filters remove fluoride. Fluoride in the water is not so great. I can't in good conscience give it to my Nikki.

Link about fluoride: http://www.holisticmed.com/fluoride/

Link about chlorine: http://www.4optimallife.com/Dangers-Of-Chl...our-Health.html

For our drinking water and shower water, we are fluoride and chlorine-free. We also use fluoride-free toothpaste. It's worth it. And if you color your hair, the color doesn't fade as fast if you have a shower filter. You can buy shower filters at Home Depot, among other places. 

Two brands of bottled spring water that do not contain fluoride are:

Crystal Geyser Spring Water (*Not* Crystal _Springs_)

Whole Foods 365 Brand Spring water.

The links I provided here are some of many links on these subjects. There are many sites offering information on the internet about water purity, plastic products, fluoride, etc. Some are good, some are bad. Some just want to sell you something. I don't endorse those links posted above, I provided them for research purposes. Everyone has to make their own decisions on these matters.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Also plastic bowl can give dogs allergies. Snoopy always had allergies and itching all around his mouth and I couldn't figure it out. I mentioned it to the vet and she asked me if any of his dishes were plastic. His water bowl was. As soon as I changed it his allergies went away at least in that area.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 30 2009, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783159


> For health safety, plastic should be BPA-free. If you look on the bottom of the plastic item, you will see a little triangular symbol with a number in it.
> 
> Here's a link about what those symbols mean:
> 
> ...


Good info Susan :thmbup:! Mitzi's Mom, if you do not want to use a reverse osmosis water filter you can have 5 gallon Poland Spring delivered. They have it in the hard plastic (not sure if BPA free though) and glass bottles. Before I had a reverse osmosis filter I used to alternate between the 5 gallon distilled and spring. The problem with the flouride and chlorine for our babies (and us) is that it can take many years for us to get sick from it but can cause problems with a small dog much sooner, like thyroid. There's also a link between flouride and cancer, genetic damage and neurological problems. I do not use flouride in my toothpaste either. (It's been shown it does not even help with reducing cavities in children or adults  )


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

spring water is best and yes you are correct glass bottles are the best but that is the top of the line stuff lol - volvic water is best bottled water in plastic. The glass jar water i believe is VOSS water - some people have natural spring water near them that come in glass jars and those are great too. A nutritionist we consult with said take a white plastic bowl and put the water in there from the bottle you are using and leave it - let it evaporate and if it discolors the bowl then do not use the water so you can run that test. I have not done so and use Fiji or the whole foods spring 365 or volvic. I use to use distilled but stopped doing so. I change out 3-4 times a day as well and use stainless steel or glass bowls. Hope this helps


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

also allergy dogs can be allergic to the plastic but have read some can have allergies to stainless steel as well due to products used to make them 


QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 30 2009, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783116


> QUOTE (Mom2Mitzi @ May 30 2009, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783051





> I have been thinking about this question for some time and wondering if anyone has an answer for me? I have read that we shouldn't feed our babies out of plastic bowls. I use small glass goblets for Mitzi that used to be my great-grandmother's. I never let the kids use them when they were small, but nothing is too good for our Mitzi!  I have also read that we should give our babies bottled water, which I do. But, the water comes in plastic bottles. Is this OK? What would be the difference of water in a plastic bottle vs them drinking out of a plastic bowl? I have no intention of feeding Mitzi out of plastic bowls, I just hope the water I am buying for her isn't hurting her???? Anyone have any comments on this? Thank you.[/B]



I think the issue with plastic doggie bowls is that plastic can harbor bacteria. I am not sure if it is ok if you put it through the dishwasher. I use glass for Sassy and I put it in the dishwasher after each meal. Actually Sassy has about 10 bowls that I use for water and food. I change them daily and always have clean ones available. As for the bottled water I think some people use it because of the minerals in their tap water. Where we live we have great water and Sassy drinks from the tap as we do. However, I do use bottled water for her when we travel. Hope this helps.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks so much how about volvic, fiji and voss on the flouride? I use mostly the 365 from whole foods good to know this is good  thanks


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 30 2009, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783159


> For health safety, plastic should be BPA-free. If you look on the bottom of the plastic item, you will see a little triangular symbol with a number in it.
> 
> Here's a link about what those symbols mean:
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

wow did not know this about flouride - always that that was important for teeth - wow learn something knew every day love it - My dee dee is hypothyroid but i use to use only distilled before she was diagnosed then nutritionist said not good to use distilled and it does not taste good so many will not drink enough water and what i found with demi when her bun was off on blood work  so went to spring now 


QUOTE (Sunnie @ May 30 2009, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783186


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 30 2009, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783159





> For health safety, plastic should be BPA-free. If you look on the bottom of the plastic item, you will see a little triangular symbol with a number in it.
> 
> Here's a link about what those symbols mean:
> 
> ...


Good info Susan :thmbup:! Mitzi's Mom, if you do not want to use a reverse osmosis water filter you can have 5 gallon Poland Spring delivered. It's in the hard, good kind of plastic that does not leach plastic into the water. Before I had a reverse osmosis filter I used to alternate between the 5 gallon distilled and spring. It might be about the same amount of money as buying the gallon bottles in the store, or less  ! The problem with the flouride and chlorine for our babies (and us) is that it can take many years for us to get sick from it but can cause problems with a small dog much sooner, like thyroid. There's also a link between flouride and cancer, genetic damage and neurological problems. I do not use flouride in my toothpaste either! (It's been shown it does not even help with reducing cavities in children or adults!)
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i use a plastic water bottle which Mia's breeder gave me when I picked her up b/c its the only bottle that fits the dispenser I have for her..I have tried to use other containers but they would not fit the dispenser..I only put Poland Spring water in there for her, b/c that is what I drink...and I change her water about every 2 days. Is that OK even though it is a plastic bottle? I tried to look under the plastic bottle for signs of "BPA free" but there are no triangular signs. Mia has been drinking from that bottle for over 1 yr now and shes perfectly healthy and doesnt have allergies...I am just unsure based on the discussion here if I should continue doing that for her.

Mia also has a ceramic water bowl that I use for her when shes around the house...she drinks from the ceramic water bowl when shes playing or lounging around the home.

the plastic water bottle is only for her room b/c it fits on the dispenser.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 30 2009, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783237


> i use a plastic water bottle which Mia's breeder gave me when I picked her up b/c its the only bottle that fits the dispenser I have for her..I have tried to use other containers but they would not fit the dispenser..I only put Poland Spring water in there for her, b/c that is what I drink...and I change her water about every 2 days. Is that OK even though it is a plastic bottle? I tried to look under the plastic bottle for signs of "BPA free" but there are no triangular signs. Mia has been drinking from that bottle for over 1 yr now and shes perfectly healthy and doesnt have allergies...I am just unsure based on the discussion here if I should continue doing that for her.
> 
> Mia also has a ceramic water bowl that I use for her when shes around the house...she drinks from the ceramic water bowl when shes playing or lounging around the home.
> 
> ...



I always say, "When in doubt, throw it out." If there are no symbols on the bottom of the bottle, you will never know if it is safe or not. 

Also, water should be changed daily.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The fluoride controversy has been raging for a while. That's why it really is best to do your own research on it and make your own decisions about it. Most of Europe has banned it, why not America? It is up to you to decide if it is worth the risk. Some people think it is. I disagree. 

http://www.fluoridealert.org/

Regarding Poland Spring, Volvic, Fiji and Voss water, I believe that they are all bottled at the source, which would means that fluoride isn't normally added, so no issue there. The reason why I prefer Crystal Geyser (Poland Spring, too, forgot that one before) is because they are from the US, and I try to buy US products when I can. Whole Foods brand spring water is bottled at the same source as Crystal Geyser.

Bottled water like Aquafina, Dasani, etc., is filtered tap water, which is usually fluoridated.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 30 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783252


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 30 2009, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783237





> i use a plastic water bottle which Mia's breeder gave me when I picked her up b/c its the only bottle that fits the dispenser I have for her..I have tried to use other containers but they would not fit the dispenser..I only put Poland Spring water in there for her, b/c that is what I drink...and I change her water about every 2 days. Is that OK even though it is a plastic bottle? I tried to look under the plastic bottle for signs of "BPA free" but there are no triangular signs. Mia has been drinking from that bottle for over 1 yr now and shes perfectly healthy and doesnt have allergies...I am just unsure based on the discussion here if I should continue doing that for her.
> 
> Mia also has a ceramic water bowl that I use for her when shes around the house...she drinks from the ceramic water bowl when shes playing or lounging around the home.
> 
> ...



I always say, "When in doubt, throw it out." If there are no symbols on the bottom of the bottle, you will never know if it is safe or not. 

Also, water should be changed daily.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok..so should I not use the water bottle dispenser anymore? Mia drinks out of a bottle right now (she licks the spout and water comes out). The reason I used that particular plastic bottle is b/c I cant find other bottles that fits the dispenser (I latch the dispenser onto her baby gate). 

*Should I just let her drink out of the ceramic bowl from now on? *Sometimes when she drinks from the bowl she reverse sneeze alot..but when she drinks from the spout of the bottle dispenser, she does not reverse sneeze. I get nervous when I hear her do the reverse sneeze..

Thank you so much for your input Suzan, you have always helped me so much!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Buddy bowls are great! Mia won't be able to gulp the water too much.

You can order one for around $15 I think, and have one made in your favorite color plus have Mia's name put on it too! In the meantime, use a ceramic or stainless bowl.


I can't find the email address of the lady who makes them. Does anyone have it for Alice??


Edited: Alice, I found her info for you:

_*If you're interested in ordering from Sheila, her email address is [email protected]. I think she asks for $15 per bowl plus shipping. *_


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 30 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783259


> Buddy bowls are great! Mia won't be able to gulp the water too much.
> 
> You can order one for around $15 I think, and have one made in your favorite color plus have Mia's name put on it too! In the meantime, use a ceramic or stainless bowl.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Suzan, Buddy Bowl sounds like a wonderful idea to solve my problem!!  

If anyone has this lady's email please do post here or PM me. thanks in advance!

Thank you Suzan, as always, you rock! :ThankYou:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I just read that the 5 gallon hard plastic bottles from Poland Spring have BPA  . That was news to me. Thank you Suzan for pointing out the need for a triangle on the bottom to be bpa free. Hard to keep up sometimes with the load of toxic stuff the chemical companies are throwing our way :w00t: ! 
 Glad I read this thread because I was about to buy a water dispenser for my future puppy thinking the hard plastic was safe.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Sunnie @ May 30 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783315


> I just read that the 5 gallon hard plastic bottles from Poland Spring have BPA  . That was news to me. Thank you Suzan for pointing out the need for a triangle on the bottom to be bpa free. Hard to keep up sometimes with the load of toxic stuff the chemical companies are throwing our way :w00t: !
> Glad I read this thread because I was about to buy a water dispenser for my future puppy thinking the hard plastic was safe.[/B]



It depends on what number is inside the triangle. Avoid #3 and 7


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Suzan I use the Brita filter for both of us and saw your post that it doesn't remove fluoride - we have a well, can that be found in well water too or is it just a concern with city water?


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 30 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783322


> QUOTE (Sunnie @ May 30 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783315





> I just read that the 5 gallon hard plastic bottles from Poland Spring have BPA  . That was news to me. Thank you Suzan for pointing out the need for a triangle on the bottom to be bpa free. Hard to keep up sometimes with the load of toxic stuff the chemical companies are throwing our way :w00t: !
> Glad I read this thread because I was about to buy a water dispenser for my future puppy thinking the hard plastic was safe.[/B]



It depends on what number is inside the triangle. Avoid #3 and 7
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ May 30 2009, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783159


> For health safety, plastic should be BPA-free. If you look on the bottom of the plastic item, you will see a little triangular symbol with a number in it.
> 
> Here's a link about what those symbols mean:
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this. I've been drinking the Whole Foods bottled water for a while now, but I never knew Crystal Geyser was fluoride free, as well. I'm not a fan of plastic, so I _never_ reuse plastic bottles, as I believe they're intended to be used only once and then discarded. I remember learning that the number on the bottom of the bottle (usually a 1) was supposedly "low-grade", but I couldn't remember where I had heard this, so thanks for posting your source.

I know the Brita filter doesn't filter out fluoride, but I remember learning from my microbio professor (he was a total health nut) that if you eliminate all other sources of fluoride (in food, toothpaste, certain dental treatments, etc.), then the small amount found in water shouldn't pose problems. I have also read that using the reverse osmosis method not only depletes the fluoride, but it also depletes all natural minerals found in the water. You can always supplement with mineral drops, but I doubt it would be as good as the minerals that are naturally found in water. I think it's darn near impossible to find "perfect" water, so I guess you just have to choose your battles, so the speak. 

I, too, have a shower filter, and I also use toothpaste free of fluoride. You can also make your own toothpaste with baking soda, good sea salt, and hydrogen peroxide. Oh, and I don't ever use Teflon-coated pots and pans.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think the Reverse Osmosis filter method depletes few minerals. It's not like distilled water, though. Well water shouldn't have fluoride in it. IMO all well water should be tested so that you know what is in the water. 

My hubby used to drink tons of iced tea while traveling on the road for work, but then he realized that he was also drinking tons of fluoride, too, so he stopped. Same with people who drink tons of takeout coffee.


----------

